# ATB Help



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I need to make some ATB's for a party and can not find a rack anywhere- Has anyone had any success just laying them down? Will the filling melt and leak out? Any suggestions? I will order the rack on line but what can I do today
Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually some of us cut the pepper in half lengthwise kinda making a boat out of it and also having 2 abt's instead of one. Then fill with the fillings and wrap with a half piece of bacon. It makes it easier to de-seed and remove the membrane for me too. Then I place them right on the rack


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (Sep 6, 2009)

I was reading an unrelated post a few days ago and someone took a "cheap" foil pan and punched holes in it to hold ABT's upright. They are cheap and the Qview of it looked good. 
I have filed this idea away on my little brain for future use. If I cfan find the post I will post link.

Bill P.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2009)

You know, I was thinking of doing that but was worried about them drying out - how long do you smoke that way


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2009)

The bacon will keep them just fine smoke till the bacon is the way you like it. I like mine with a little crisp and the peppers are just fine. Did about a 100 of them yesterday


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2009)

How long did they take? What temp


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2009)

I was hot smoking yesterday doing chicken at 325-350 so it didn't take long but normally around 2 hours


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks - My SmokinTex only goes to 250 so my guess is the 2 hours is gonna be about right -


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2009)

When the bacon is the way you like it they are done


----------



## flash (Sep 7, 2009)

Smoker is like 2 hours or so. Sometimes I opt for the gas grill and smoke packet. 325º @ 40 to 45 minutes will do ya.



Comes out pretty good too. No complaints.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 7, 2009)

This is that mother nature thing again. Just take a foil pan the throw away style and pock hole into it big enough for your jalapenos. Like piney and me just cut them length wise so they look like little boats and then you can just lay them on the grates. That way they won't fall over without the holder and with the bacon wrapped around them the filling won't come out. Trust m I do it all the time. About 3 times this weekend.


----------

